
A Curriculum Vitae LaTeX Typesetting Automation Adventure with Gitlab - dimitrieh
https://medium.com/@dimitrieh/a-curriculum-vitae-latex-typesetting-automation-adventure-with-gitlab-6ac233c0b66b#.8ca9vxgwf
======
dimitrieh
Give it a read and then check out the Gitlab Repo

[https://gitlab.com/dimitrieh/curriculumvitae-ci-
boilerplate](https://gitlab.com/dimitrieh/curriculumvitae-ci-boilerplate)

;)

